# Cool Italian old bike blog



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 8, 2010)

I tripped over this blog at:
http://paramanubrio.blogspot.com/
Lots of nice old bikes. And Italian isn't too hard for me to puzzle out with my lousy French, rusty Latin and construction worker Spanish.


----------



## ftwelder (Dec 8, 2010)

Good find. I have a friend, an Italian living in Italy. He says there is classic road bikes laying around all over where he lives.


----------

